# MTB: Nassahegan 10/11



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

Open for either day. Probably ride from Lamsons corner and do an easy ride for 2-3 hours.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2008)

i have clearance for saturday morning if that works.  i just need to be home by 11 or so.  I could start as early as 7 or 7:30.  does that work?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

Want to do 7:30, that will give us a good 2-2 1/2 hour ride.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

Jealous. Have fun, but the weekend is a no go for me. Hoping for a Monday afternoon ride perhaps starting at 3-4 pm since I have the day off. Still up in the air.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2008)

that works for me.    

I cant keep up with the crazy uphill stuff you guys do so i may be walking some of them.  you ok with that?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

This area isn't as hilly as the Stone road area you did with them.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> that works for me.
> 
> I cant keep up with the crazy uphill stuff you guys do so i may be walking some of them.  you ok with that?



Invite migs along and put him on your rear. He kept Grassi moving all this afternoon. You guys walked waaaay too much over at Stone. And Chris stepped off and walked too when I've seen him ride on up more challenging climbs despite being winded. Man up punk! 



o3jeff said:


> This area isn't as hilly as the Stone road area you did with them.



It isn't, but I was taking note this afternoon. That route still has it's fair share of climbing especially as you get deeper into Sessions.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> And Chris stepped off and walked too when I've seen him ride on up more challenging climbs despite being winded. Man up punk!



i have to say,  seeing pat and steve step off made me do the same quicker than usual.  well, that and the pre ride safety meeting.  8)  my problem is knowing when/how to shift.  the only time i shifted today was on that last long climb.  man, that granny  gear works wonders.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i have to say,  seeing pat and steve step off made me do the same quicker than usual.  well, that and the pre ride safety meeting.  8)  my problem is knowing when/how to shift.  the only time i shifted today was on that last long climb.  man, that granny  gear works wonders.



I *knew *that was the case. Not taking away anything from Pat cuz quite frankly he killed it on his first ride, but I was surprised you walked that much too. Save the safety meetings for after the rides.  Shifting and anticipation just comes with doing it. And it seems everyone's approach is different. The common theme I see however is to keep it simple. I use probably less than 8 different gear combos.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't be afraid to to use the granny gear, you better off dropping it into it than walking. I usually try to keep the front in the middle gear, but if I know there will be some climbing I will drop it down.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2008)

you guys cant stop with the competition!

lol, yeah i put my foot down on uphills after the first hill and 1/2 of the second one.  But i cleared every mandatory obstacle clean and hit multiple airs, not even including the drop you guys are so scared of.  :flame:  :flame:


----------



## rueler (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Jealous. Have fun, but the weekend is a no go for me. Hoping for a Monday afternoon ride perhaps starting at 3-4 pm since I have the day off. Still up in the air.



I have the day off TOO! Wanna do big miles??


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2008)

Mods or Brian can you change title to just 10/11.

Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> you guys cant stop with the competition!
> 
> lol, yeah i put my foot down on uphills after the first hill and 1/2 of the second one.  But i cleared every mandatory obstacle clean and hit multiple airs, not even including the drop you guys are so scared of.  :flame:  :flame:



Put some clipless pedals on the bike and just wait until your first big wreck; then let's see how aggressive you continue to be...

Seriously though, I was impressed with your aggressiveness that day. Those trails are no joke.



rueler said:


> I have the day off TOO! Wanna do big miles??



Not sure how much time I have to do really big miles, but I would love to try to get in a longer ride. Maybe I could start close to 2 pm and ride until 6 or so. I won't know more until the weekend.



o3jeff said:


> Mods or Brian can you change title to just 10/11.
> 
> Thanks.



Done. Reminder - you might come across some good ole boys hunting that early on a Saturday morning. Wear bright colors and forgo white. Not sure what deer season we are still in, probably bow.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Done. Reminder - you might come across some good ole boys hunting that early on a Saturday morning. Wear bright colors and forgo white. Not sure what deer season we are still in, probably bow.



I need to go out and get a bright shirt other than the cotton ones I have. We did hear a shot last night, I think It was when we started B Street.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Put some clipless pedals on the bike and just wait until your first big wreck; then let's see how aggressive you continue to be...




clipless, platform whatever thats not the point.  I know i stink and freely admit it.  stink isnt even the right word.  I dont even know how to stink.  i know nothing about mtb'ing.  

This sequence:

_Quote:
Originally Posted by Grassi21  
i have to say, seeing pat and steve step off made me do the same quicker than usual. well, that and the pre ride safety meeting.  my problem is knowing when/how to shift. the only time i shifted today was on that last long climb. man, that granny gear works wonders. 

I knew that was the case._ 


Just sounds like a cop out.  man up and take responsibility for your own actions.  If you crash skiing, is it because someone you're skiing with keeps crashing?


its ok though, just more ammo for ski season.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> clipless, platform whatever thats not the point.  I know i stink and freely admit it.  stink isnt even the right word.  I dont even know how to stink.  i know nothing about mtb'ing.



You really don't stink actually. You have the right mindset. You just need to get out and ride. Glad to hear you're going this weekend. Wish I could join you guys.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

Have a good ride guys.  

Pat, I really need to get out with you so I can see the 2knees MTB phenomena for myself.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> You really don't stink actually. You have the right mindset. You just need to get out and ride. Glad to hear you're going this weekend. Wish I could join you guys.



stop being so nice!  I was all geared up for some fun today.  i still owe you some trash talking for that slo-mo replay video of my sundown bump crash.  you know the one. where you replay the crash in super slo mo like 5 times.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> stop being so nice!  I was all geared up for some fun today.  i still owe you some trash talking for that slo-mo replay video of my sundown bump crash.  you know the one. where you replay the crash in super slo mo like 5 times.



Of course I know the one. In fact, let's take a little trip down memory lane and have another look:



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Of course I know the one. In fact, let's take a little trip down memory lane and have another look:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:



That was a nice trip down memory lane, thanks! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll try to remember my camera in case Mr knees wants to take all the jumps "off his list" before you guys.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'll try to remember my camera in case Mr knees wants to take all the jumps "off his list" before you guys.



At least we have lists.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 9, 2008)

Jeff, what area did you have in mind for saturday?  the one off of stone road that i walked with greg and those animals or something else.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2008)

I figured we'd do basically the ride we did last night out of Lamsons(corner of Scoville road and route 69). The hills aren't as bad there.


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

Pat - be sure to bring more than a Poland Spring bottle of water this time......k? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pat - be sure to bring more than a Poland Spring bottle of water this time......k? :lol:



There's a few swampy streams he could use if needed.


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> There's a few swampy streams he could use if needed.



Or that stink water in the puddles on the fire road coming back from the cemetery twisties... uke:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Or that stink water in the puddles on the fire road coming back from the cemetery twisties... uke:



Now that's some good stuff!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 10, 2008)

Pat, don't forget to wear something bright. Was reading on Crankfire that there is hunting going on in the area. I ended up grabbing an orange Champion C9 shirt at Target on my way home.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Pat, don't forget to wear something bright. Was reading on Crankfire that there is hunting going on in the area. I ended up grabbing an orange Champion C9 shirt at Target on my way home.



thanks for that warning.  no need to get shot.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 10, 2008)

I rule of thumb is that I only ride in state parks (where hunting is not allowed) on saturdays once hunting season starts. You can safely anywhere on Sunday becuase hunting is not allowed.


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2008)

What a truly spectacular morning. It turns out my daughter didn't have a soccer game this morning so in theory I probably could have joined you guys. Oh well. Hope you're having fun...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2008)

Coulda, shoulda so where were you? Missed a good ride, TR after after I make breakfast.


----------

